# Löschmagnet für Festplatten



## N-Traxx (22. Dezember 2007)

*Löschmagnet für Festplatten*

Hi

ich hab gestern erfahren das wir nächstes Jahr in der Firma mit neuen Rechnern bestückt werden. Dann sollten auch dei alten plat gemacht werden, das ist aber ein haufen Arbeit die alle zu Formatieren. 

Gibt es einen Löschmageten für Festplatten ? Irgend ein starker Elektromagnet oder so ?

Ich hab keine Lust 60 oder 70 Rechner zu Formatieren !!!

mfg


----------



## INU-ID (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschmagnet für Festplatten*

Natürlich könntest du die Daten mit nem Magneten löschen, danach kannst du aber auch die HDs wegwerfen - ergo könntest du sie auch irgendwie anders zerstören.

Einen Löschmagneten kenn ich btw. nur für Kasetten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auf den Plattern einer HD sind Spuren die ein Magnet zerstören - und damit die Platte unbrauchbar machen - würde. Sollten auf den HDs sensible Daten sein, dann würde ich sie eh komplett überschreiben, und nicht einfach nur Formatieren.


----------



## AurionKratos (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschmagnet für Festplatten*

Könntest mit dem Eraser die Platte mehrfach überschreiben.



Grüße, Aurion


----------



## N-Traxx (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschmagnet für Festplatten*



			
				INU-ID am 22.12.2007 14:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich könntest du die Daten mit nem Magneten löschen, danach kannst du aber auch die HDs wegwerfen - ergo könntest du sie auch irgendwie anders zerstören.
> 
> Einen Löschmagneten kenn ich btw. nur für Kasetten.
> 
> Auf den Plattern einer HD sind Spuren die ein Magnet zerstören - und damit die Platte unbrauchbar machen - würde. Sollten auf den HDs sensible Daten sein, dann würde ich sie eh komplett überschreiben, und nicht einfach nur Formatieren.



Ja das müsste alles LowLevel sein und das dauert ewig. Google spuck nur ein Magnetmonster von Ibas aus. 

http://www.datenrettung.de/datenloschung/degausser

das wird aber ein bischen zu teuer    

Naja ich frag mal nach ob ich die einfach Schreddern darf ?

mfg


----------



## firewalker2k (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschmagnet für Festplatten*

Bei diesem von dir verlinkten Teil sind die HDDs ja hinterher auch kaputt.. ^^


----------



## N-Traxx (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschmagnet für Festplatten*

Also Kaputt sollten die nicht sein, sollen ja noch verkauft werden. 
Würde es nicht einfach reichen wenn ich den MBR Kille ? 
Wenn es irgend ein Datenrettungsunternehmen mit einem Laser oder so wieder auslesen könnte wär mir das egal. Es sollte halt kein normalo mit einem Dattenretungstool wieder herstellen können.

mfg


----------



## unpluged (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschmagnet für Festplatten*



			
				N-Traxx am 22.12.2007 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Also Kaputt sollten die nicht sein, sollen ja noch verkauft werden.
> Würde es nicht einfach reichen wenn ich den MBR Kille ?
> Wenn es irgend ein Datenrettungsunternehmen mit einem Laser oder so wieder auslesen könnte wär mir das egal. Es sollte halt kein normalo mit einem Dattenretungstool wieder herstellen können.
> 
> mfg



FDISK /mbr , das wars ,kriegt JEDER wieder hin.


----------



## unpluged (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschmagnet für Festplatten*



			
				unpluged am 22.12.2007 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 22.12.2007 14:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder nimm den Drive ERazer von Wiebetech !?

Was DER kostet weis ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## N-Traxx (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschmagnet für Festplatten*



			
				unpluged am 22.12.2007 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Oder nimm den Drive ERazer von Wiebetech !?
> 
> Was DER kostet weis ich allerdings nicht.




Das dauert ja auch ewig, ich bräuchte was das die dinger in 5 min erledigt.


----------



## unpluged (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschmagnet für Festplatten*



			
				N-Traxx am 22.12.2007 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> unpluged am 22.12.2007 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Schmelz-Hochofen    , dann sind aber 70 Stück in 5 Sekunden weg.


----------



## unpluged (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschmagnet für Festplatten*



			
				unpluged am 22.12.2007 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> N-Traxx am 22.12.2007 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oder ein US Import:


 WipeMASSter Hard Drive Data Eraser

man müßte das Teil irgendwo mieten können in Deutschland...


----------



## Blackout (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Löschmagnet für Festplatten*



			
				N-Traxx am 22.12.2007 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> unpluged am 22.12.2007 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher löschen und in nur 5 Minuten kannst du ganz gepflegt vergessen.

Ich schenk meiner Schwester für ihren Laptop (PIII 900MHz 20GB Festplatte) eine externe Festplatte.
Hab dazu ein externes Festplattengehäuse gekauft und eine meiner "alten" (immer noch neuer als ihr Laptop  ) 80GB SATA Platten reingepflanzt.
Bin grad dabei die Festplatte mit der Gutman Methode zu löschen was etwa 28 Stunden dauert und danach ist die Festplatte zu 100% sauber.

Wenn du eine 5 Minuten Methode ausprobierst, kann es dir passieren das deine Firma wie einige andere schon zuvor, bei Stern TV landen.
Die hatten doch mal ne Sendung wo sie probeweise bei eBay gebrauchte Festplatten gekauft haben und dann nach Daten geschaut haben.

Die hatten da doch sogar Platten von Krankenkassen dabei mit Kundendaten etc...

Also entweder richtig löschen und es dauert halt, oder aber Festplatten komplett vernichten.

Alles andere ist Blödsinn und nicht sicher genug!


----------

